# Fischereirecht erben?



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2014)

Zuerst, wir reden nicht von dem üblichen "Angelrecht", sondern davon Beispielsweise Reußen, etc. auszulegen. Konkret geht es darum: Mein Opa hat das, er nennt es, Fischereirecht, an einem Abschnitt des Mains in Bayern. Da er mittlerweile aber schon ein wenig betagter ist, weiß ich nicht, wie rechtskorrekt seine Aussage ist, bzw. wie der korekkte Rechtsterminus dafür ist. Laut seiner Aussage ist dieses Recht nicht erwerb, sondern nur vererbbar. Ich müsste lediglich in die dortige Fischerzunft eintreten, und würde somit, als sein Enkel, automatisch das Fischereirecht dort erhalten, dürfte also zB Reußen stellen. Das wäre also dem Brennrecht von Alkohol relativ nahe.

Weiß jemand was genaueres? Per google komm ich nur aus angeln


----------



## Sneep (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Hallo,

es gibt tatsächlich 2 Arten von Fischrechten.

Im Normalfall hat der Grundstückseigentümer das Fischrecht.

Es gibt aber auch sogenannte selbständige Fischrechte die nicht an den Grundbesitz gebunden sind.
Das sind in der Regel sehr alte Fischrechte. 

Zum Beispiel wurde einem Müller gestattet im Mühlenteich zu fischen und dies beurkundet.
Dann entsteht daraus ein Fischrecht, welches bis heute gültig ist.

Ansonsten ist Fischrecht gleich Fischrecht. 
Das heißt, du darfst alle durch das LFischG erlaubten fischereilichen Mittel einsetzen.
Das sind neben der Angel auch Reusen, Langleinen, Netze usw.
Auch dein Verein hat das Recht solche Mittel einzusetzen, er gibt sie aber nicht an die Mitglieder weiter,  sondern erlaubt denen in der Regel nur das Angel mit 2 Ruten.

Würde das vom Verein auf dem Erlaubnisschein freigegeben werden, dürftest du am Vereinsgewässer auch Reusen legen.

Zu den bayrischen Besonderheiten kann ich dir aber nichts sagen.

SneeP


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Hey, danke schonmal für deine Antwort, hat mir schonmal sehr weitergeholfen 
Konkret geht es hierum:
http://www.fischerzunft-lohr.de/html/die_zunft.html

Es gibt da also wirklich ein selbstständiges Fischereirecht. Ich werde versuchen da die nächste Zeit mehr Infos einzuholen, ein derart altes Recht sollte man schließlich auch nutzen, wenn man die Vorraussetzung dafür hat


----------



## antonio (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

kann aber sein, daß du nen fischereimeister o.ä. machen mußt um das recht zu erhalten.
kommt auf die bedingungen der dortigen fischereigenossenschaft/zunft an.
es gibt in d mehrere solche "genossenschaften" etc., wo das recht verfällt, wenn man keinen fischwirt/meister etc nachweisen kann.

antonio


----------



## vdausf (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

bei uns im Verein hat einer das Fischrecht geerbt.
geht glaub ich auch nur zu vererben....
er muss allerdings in einem Verein Mitglied sein um das Fischrecht ausüben zu dürfen.

Gruß


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Hi,

ruf einfach mal direkt bei der Behörde an und red mit ihnen! Immer besser und einfacher als sich auf Infos aus einem Forum zu verladden! 

Gruß

Nosta


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Ich würde in der Sache wirklich mal bei der Fischerzunft anfragen!
Dazu muss es auch irgendwas Schriftliches geben, entweder bei der Zunft, oder bei deinem Opa.
Nur dort wird zu klären sein, welche Befähigung du benötigst, auf welcher Strecke und zu welchen Bedingungen dieses Fischereirecht zum tragen kommt.
Dann heißt es Reusen anschaffen, vielleicht siehst du dies nun auch etwas anders, wenn du zukünftlich selbst deine Reusen setzen darfst?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275857

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Reißen und sonstiges Zubehör, inklusive 8m Stahlschelch is scho alles vorhanden 
Bezüglich dem Thread: Großfischreußen, die wochenlang bzw tagelang ohne Kontrolle liegen und kleinere Köfi bzw Aalreußen, die täglich kontrolliert, und nur bei Bedarf gelegt werden sin mMn schon n gewaltiger Unterschied. Außerdem isses auch was anderes, wenn man sich Sportfuscherverein oder Fischerzunft schimpft


----------



## Lazarus (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Falls dein Opa wirklich ein (selbständiges) Fischereirecht besitzt, kann er dieses vererben, verkaufen oder verpachten.
Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts muss keiner wie auch immer gearteten Gilde oder einem Verein angehören, allerdings muss er einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzen, wenn er sein Fischereirecht an einem Fließgewässer ausüben will.
Falls das Fischereirecht nur eine kleine räumliche Ausdehnung hat, i.A. 2km Uferlänge, dann kann er von der unteren Fischereibehörde verpflichtet werden, mit anderen Anlieger eine Hegegemeinschaft zu gründen.

Zu beachten ist, dass mit dem Fischereirecht untrennbar auch die Pflicht zur Hege verbunden ist. Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts kann auch Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben, fall die Behörde zustimmt.

Wenn es sich um den Main handelt, ist so ein Fischereirecht eine wertvolle Angelegenheit, denke ich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu so einem Opa!


----------



## antonio (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Falls dein Opa wirklich ein (selbständiges) Fischereirecht besitzt, kann er dieses vererben, verkaufen oder verpachten.
> 
> das geht nicht immer.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Ich glaube langsam finden wir des Pzdels Kern. Denn die räumliche Ausdehnung ist nicht sonderlich groß, insofern könnte die Zunft diese Hegegemeinschaft sein, bei der man dann logischerweise Mitglied sein muss


----------



## GeorgeB (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Aus dem Text der Zunft-HP könnte man schließen, dass die Zunft selber die Rechte inne hat. Vielleicht ist ja in den Regularien der Zunft festgelegt, dass die Mitgliedschaften "vererbbar" sind, und du dann deine zukünftigen Rechte aus der Mitgliedschaft ableiten kannst.

Müsste dir dein Opa aber doch eigentlich erklären können.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

@GeorgeB
Das Problem is, dass mein Opa halt auch schon älter wird, und dementsprechend ein weinig verwirrt. Möchte halt rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite sein. 
Bierseelige grüśe,
Jean


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Hört sich aber zumindest potentiell schon affengeil an: Dann hättest Du Dein "eigenes Gewässer".

Da drücke ich die Daumen, dass es klappt!


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Hallo, 

ohne sachlich etwas beitragen zu können: Gratulation, wenn das mit dem Erbrecht der Fall sein sollte, und viel Freude damit und ein gutes Händchen dafür wünsche ich! Hol dir trotzdem Infos bei deinem Opa, auch wenn er verwirrt sein sollte, kann er dir vielleicht doch viel dazu sagen - und auch wenns nur die emotionale Komponente betrifft! Dein Interesse wird ihn sicher freuen... 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## bacalo (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Ein selbständiges Fisch(erei)recht sollte im Grundbuch eingetragen sein; beachte Art. 8 BayFiG;
Nachweispflicht obliegt dem Rechteinhaber.

Mal was aus der Praxis:
http://openjur.de/u/542429.html


----------



## Trollwut (30. März 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

So, für die, die es interessiert, hier der aktuelle Stand:

Das Fischereirecht ist ein freies, welches der örtlichen Fischerzunft als "Rechtssubjekt" verliehen wurde, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Deswegen ist eine Mitgliedschaft in selbiger Vorraussetzung.
Um Mitglied zu werden, muss man das leibliche Kind eines Mitglieds sein. Somit kann ich nicht über meinen Opa einsteigen.
Ich habe mit dem Vorstand diesbezüglich geredet, und man wird mir hoffentlich möglichst bald mitteilen, ob man wegen mir die Statuten der Zunft ändert #6

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, wird sich meine Mutter, die logischerweise die Tochter meines Opas ist um eine Aufnahme für sich bemühen. Sie hat zwar absolut kein Interesse am Angeln, Fischen oder sonstwas, würde das allerdings machen, damit ihr leibliches Kind, also ich, auch aufgenommen werden kann.
Allerdings muss für eine Aufnahme die Mehrheit der Mitglieder mit ja stimmen.

Bei ganzen 14 Mitgliedern sollte es aber nicht all zu schwierig werden die Truppe davon zu überzeugen, dass Nachwuchs wichtig ist #h


----------



## Sneep (30. März 2014)

*AW: Fischereirecht erben?*

Hallo,

schön wenn auch mal jemand mitteilt wie es ausgegangen ist.

Glückwunsch von mir.

SNeeP


----------

